# forcer l'ejection d'un CD imac G3?



## idtf (17 Novembre 2004)

J'ai un imac g3 slot loading auquel il manque un disque dur. Il y a un CD dans le lecteur CD. Je ne sais pas comment éjecter ce CD. Lorsque le Mac démarre, comme il n'y a pas de disque, le Mac cherche un système sur le CD. Comme il ne trouve pas, il affiche le point d'interrogation. Comment éjecter ce CD?


----------



## WebOliver (17 Novembre 2004)

Première chose à essayer, démarre en laissant le bouton de la souris appuyé.  Ton CD devrait être ejecté.


----------

